# Barberton Res/Lake Dorothy



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Was doing the google earth/mapquest thing and noticed these two lakes...any one have any info? Are they allowed to be fished etc?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. PPG owns Lake Dorothy... A couple kids broke in last week and opened the dam gate. 72 million gallons of water lost. Lake level dropped 27 inches...

City of Barberton owns other. Is water supply and covered under Federal laws for trespassing.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

The city of Barberton and the MetroParks Serving Summit County were looking into making some form of limited access and/or nature preserve with Barberton Lake two years ago. Shhhhh....

Apparently it didn't go through but that wasn't really my part of the job.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

The back of barberton reservoir was just about perfect for a kayak trip...PPG(aren't they a big retail landlord?) Thanks guys, you saved me a trip out to both of these lakes...Looks like I'll have to work over nesmith and summit for a bit.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't know Dorothy got drained down again. I've heard stories that it at one time was a great fishery until someone opened the dam gate years ago and just about drained the lake. You can get back there if you know somebody. We had a family reunion there about 5 years ago.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, A few years back, one of the gates actually broke and was held open til the lake drained. I had some cool video of the big whirlpool near the gates as it drained. There sure were some big fish flopping around in the mud out there when it was empty...


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its a shame someone would do something like that, sounds like someone was placing a statement on PPG for holding it private.
What does the future hold for that lake now ?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It must be a Barberton thing. They post 'no fishing, wading, swimming' signs around Lake Anna in downtown barberton. It's a crying shame some of these barberton/norton lakes can't be legally used for some outdoor recreation. It kills me to drive by the Barberton reservoir and all the 'no trespassing' signs daily to and fro work. Perhaps a PETA hot spot, but I've yet to see Pam Anderson strolling around Lake Anna at lunch time!?!?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"A few years back, one of the gates actually broke and was held open til the lake drained"

Sounds like what happened at Long Lake in the early 80s. Right in the middle of the aggressive walleye stocking, the gate at Manchester was held open too long. Make for a great couple of weeks of fishing in the little creek (actually the tusc) that long drains into. 6+ pound walleye were not uncommon in the small creek until they were caught out or moved into deeper water downstream. The walleye fishing there hasn't been the same since that incident.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I live very close to barberton res. are you allowed to fish from the bridges like you can at rockwell?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

No fishing in Barberton res. at all. 

Didn't know you lived that close to me Johnboy. We need to get together and fish sometime.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dave, i live off of copley rd on collier


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are my two favorite lakes. I've been fishing Dorothy for 28 years. It was the best bass lake in NEO till PPG was doing dam maintainence and could not close the gate on the dam.
PPG (Pittsburgh Plate & Glass) has been having the Norton boys (and girl) try to crack down on trespassers at Dorothy the last 3 years.
Barberton Reservoir has a good smallie and largemouth population. Tons of crappie but they are stunted since there are so many. VERY nice northern eating all those stunted panfish. Nice big cats too.
Unless you know the area around the lakes and can get dropped off so your car isn't in the area you may not want to go to either of these lakes. $120 fine minimum and you will lose your equipment. They will probably give you the maximum fine now for getting caught on Dorothy since those kids broke into the damhouse and opened the gates.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer...way back when,they used to let you fish off the Cleve Mass Rd. bridge.
It was Crappie heaven.
It didnt matter what time of day or what time of year.
You averaged a Crappie about every 30 seconds.
The litterers ruined it for everyone though.
Sneak in there...no way!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Never knew that Lewis. That must have been waaay back when. That had to be scary too. Cars going 45-50mph a few feet away from you. 
The bridge by Eddie's on Nimi is bad enough.


----------

